# Lighthouses.



## Mindful (Feb 9, 2020)

The lighthouse is a near-universal symbol of safety and guidance that has helped mariners find their way home since ancient times. Although they are gradually outliving their usefulness, they are still epic monuments to human ingenuity and their own resilience. Because August 7th is National Lighthouse Day in the U.S., we decided to share some amazing pictures of lighthouses with our readers.

Ancient mariners were often guided home by bonfires built on hilltops, which were later elevated and evolved into lighthouses. And since there were no actual ports back then, the blazes showed the safest way to the shore. The structures gradually grew taller and stronger and moved closer to the sea. Most lighthouses currently still standing are marvels of practical and resilient architecture and engineering, brushing off the worst that the oceans have to offer. While their guiding beacons may soon cease to sweep across the coastal night sky, we can still appreciate the beautiful and epic pictures of lighthouses.

*Cast-Iron Lighthouse, Whiteford, UK.




 *


----------



## Mindful (Feb 9, 2020)

*Phare du Petit Minou, Brest, France.*


----------



## Mindful (Feb 9, 2020)

*Frozen St. Joseph North Pier Lighthouse, Michigan, USA.*

*

 *


----------



## Circe (Feb 9, 2020)

Mindful said:


> *Frozen St. Joseph North Pier Lighthouse, Michigan, USA.*
> 
> *View attachment 305737 *


Wow. Beautiful.


----------



## waltky (Feb 9, 2020)

Dems is some pretty pictures...

... Granny enjoys `em!


----------



## Dalia (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## toobfreak (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Feb 11, 2020)

Great images.


I'd like to make it to this one in the Outer Banks, someday.


----------



## karpenter (Feb 22, 2020)

Worked With A Guy That Makes These Things
Says He Can't Meet Demand:


----------



## Shawnee_b (Feb 24, 2020)

Great pics!!!! Lived in Maine 10 years, some good ones there. Used to run a lobster boat out New London CT, got a wicked haunted one about 2 mi out from mouth of the Thames. I'd set pots around it, no ghosties bothered me but wouldn't want to do night there.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 24, 2020)

Point Cabrillo, CA.
Everything is bigger in California except buildings and people.


----------



## skye (Feb 24, 2020)

*Tourlitis Lighthouse*
*Andros, Greece*
The only lighthouse in Greece to be entirely surrounded by waves, Tourlitis seems otherworldly, as if it spiraled up from the ocean floor.


----------

